# Mop Beta Key´s



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Juni 2012)

Wollte mal nachfragen, wann nun die Beta Keys versandt werden vom Gewinnspiel hier auf Buffed.de. lg


----------



## Midnightboy (9. Juni 2012)

ja würde mich auch intressieren


----------



## Hotwiesel (9. Juni 2012)

Jaaaaa, ich möchte auchhhhhhhhhhh. Habe auch erfolgreich das Lösungswort eingesendet aber noch keine Info ob Win oder man den Key erhält^^

Mfg 

Das Wiesellll


----------



## Thufeist (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe heute eine Email mit dem Titel Zugang zur Beta von Mists of Pandaria von Susanne Braun bekommen.
Habe diese aber noch nicht geöffnet, da ich bei sowas immer recht misstrauisch bin.


----------



## Aragaug (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab bereits eine E-Mail erhalten, wo drinn steht, dass ich ausgewählt wurde und meine daten nun Blizzard zu geschickt wurden, warte also nur noch auf die Freischaltung


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Ob es die wirklich gibt ist bzw. die 150 Keys dann freigeschaltet werden ist fraglich.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach der, dass alle die sich diesen Jahrespass geholt haben auch nicht mal alle in der BETA drin sind. Angeblich zu wenig freie Plätze.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Juni 2012)

Was war eigentlich das Lösungswort?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich das Lösungswort?


Du hast Zweifel und könntest das falsche Lösungswort angegeben haben?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Juni 2012)

Bin mir zu 50% sicher, das ich das richtige angegeben hab. Da die Verlosung e schon vorbei ist, dachte ich, dass man das Lösungswort bekannt geben kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn es mit "K" angefangen hat und mit "G" aufhört, wird es schon gepasst haben.  

Aber wie gesagt ich sehe da schwarz. Solange die Jahrespaßspieler nicht alle drin sind, werden die 150 Keys auch nicht freigeschaltet. Wäre irgendwo ein Skandal, weil die ja dafür bezahlt haben.


----------



## Derulu (9. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt ich sehe da schwarz. Solange die Jahrespaßspieler nicht alle drin sind, werden die 150 Keys auch nicht freigeschaltet. Wäre irgendwo ein Skandal, weil die ja dafür bezahlt haben.



Laut letzter offizieller Info SIND doch bereits seit einigen Wochen alle Jahrespassbesitzer drinnen (alles andere sind Gerüchte, ähnlich dem, dass in Diablo 3 Gruppensessions übernommen werden und dadurch ein Account übernommen werden kann)...und buffed.de sind ja nicht die einzigen die zusätzliche Keys zur Verlosung bekommen haben


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Also ein Kumpel von mir hat noch keinen Zugang, hatte aber in letzten Tagen dieser Aktion von Blizzard noch rechtzeitig den Jahrespass geholt.
Ich sauge mir sowas schliesslich nicht aus den Fingern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (9. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt...letzte offizielle Aussage seitens Blizzard-Mitarbeiter: "alle 1.2 Mio JP-Besitzer sind drinnen" (auch der inzwischen fast weggefallene Entrüstungssturm darüber, dass man trotz JP noch nicht in der Beta wäre, deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass zumindest die Meisten drinn sind")

Inweiweit diese offiziellen Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen, ist eine andere Frage

Am 19.04. war's wo es hieß (danach haben sie nichts mehr gesagt dazu) - ich muss aber zugeben, gelaufen ist die Verkaufsaktion bis 1.5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _*
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_*Update: *We've sent the remaining 400,000 Annual Pass beta invites last night, which concludes the entirety of those who have signed up for the offer thus far. Of course the Annual Pass offer is still available, providing those who sign up for a year of World of Warcraft with a special in-game mount, a beta invite for Mists of Pandaria, and a digital copy of Diablo III. From here on out we'll be continuing to invite anyone else who signs up for the Annual Pass.

 See you in Pandaria! _


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Inweiweit diese offiziellen Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen, ist eine andere Frage
> 
> Am 19.04. war's wo es hieß (danach haben sie nichts mehr gesagt dazu)


Tja und genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Die Aktion war am 19.04 ja noch nicht mal beendet. Gerade in den letzten zwei April-Wochen sind noch viele tausende von den Jahrespässen verkauft worden.


----------



## Feral-Teral (9. Juni 2012)

Also sind bis jetzt noch nicht alle der 150 Beta-Keys freigeschalten worden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juni 2012)

Wer eine Mail von buffed bekommen hat, dass er gewonnen hat, sollte mal in seinen Account schauen


----------



## Aragaug (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch,



dein Battle.net-Account wurde von uns für die Freischaltung der Beta zu WoW: Mists of Pandaria ausgewählt. Wie angekündigt haben wir deinen Vor- und Nachnamen sowie deine angegebene Battle.net-Account-Adresse an Blizzard weitergeleitet. Es kann nun einige Tage dauern, bis dein Account für die Beta freigeschaltet ist. Ob dein Account freigeschaltet ist, kannst du jederzeit in deinem Battle.net-Account einsehen. Sehr wahrscheinlich wirst du aber auch von Blizzard per Mail darüber informiert.



Wir wünschen dir viel Spaß in Pandaria!



Viele Grüße,

Susanne



--



Susanne Braun


war doch die nachricht, dass man gewonnen hat oder?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Nein, dafür gibt es eine Pizza deiner Wahl im Wert von 10 Euro


----------



## menflin (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute , 
ich wollte eben mal fragen ob die Betakey verlosung schon stattgefunden hat. BEsser gesagt, keine mail---->kein betakey. Lieg ich da richtig? oder findet die verlosung noch statt


----------



## Derulu (9. Juni 2012)

Ich schieb dich zum bereits bestehenden Thread dazu


----------



## Aragaug (9. Juni 2012)

und schon jemand freigeschaltet?


----------



## Washu79 (10. Juni 2012)

Naja es ist wochenende, ich vermute das die freischaltungen anfang der woche kommen, wurde ja in der email auch so beschrieben das es paar tage dauern wird/kann


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

nur die Gewinner werden in erster Instanz von uns informiert (wie geschehen), wir schreiben jedoch nicht sämtliche Gewinnspiel-Teilnehmer an. In den Gewinnspielen wird meist auch in den Teilnahmebedingungen vermerkt, dass nur die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden. Wir veröffentlichen keine Gewinnerlisten, sofern "nur" Benutzernamen für die Teilnahme notwendig sind. Echte Namen oder Email-Adressen werden nicht veröffentlicht.

Gerade bei Key-Verlosungen, bei denen wir keine Keys selbst zugeschickt bekommen, sondern der Hersteller die Aktivierung übernimmt, haben wir keinen Einfluss auf den weiteren Verlauf. Jedoch hat speziell Activision-Blizzard bisher noch keinen Gewinner vergessen bzw. ausgelassen, sofern der Account die Kriterien erfüllt: Keine Account-Ban oder Suspendierung.

Die bereits informierten Gewinner prüfen am Besten ab und zu Ihre Accounts (der hier zur Teilnahme angegebenen battle.net-Adressen ) direkt im Battlenet :-)

Gruß


----------



## Turkod (11. Juni 2012)

So Post is da!
Congratulations! You've been selected to participate in the beta test of World of Warcraft®: Mists of Pandaria™.

Ist im bnet aktiv.


----------



## Daomaster (11. Juni 2012)

Habe auch gerade meinen Key bekommen!
Vielen Dank an Buffed und Blizz


----------



## Norelle82 (11. Juni 2012)

Schade, dann hat mein Daumendrücken wohl nicht geholfen 

GZ allen Gewinnern.


----------



## Aragaug (11. Juni 2012)

der  key scheint nicht zu funktionieren


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2012)

Was scheint denn nicht zu funktionieren? Einen Key gibt man eh nicht ein. Es ist einfach in deinen Account aktiviert oder eben nicht. Schlüssel für Betas gibt es nicht.


----------



## Turkod (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, so sieht die Mail aus die man bekommt.

Congratulations! You've been selected to participate in the beta test of World of Warcraft®: Mists of Pandaria&#8482;.



As a beta test participant, you'll experience the new content and features of Mists of Pandaria before the expansion is released. Help the Alliance and Horde explore a strange world cloaked in mists, and wage war against the mysterious Sha energy that threatens to engulf the land. A whole new continent awaits!



Your feedback will directly impact the quality of the final game -- our developers are standing by!



This is your Beta Key to access the Mists of Pandaria Beta realms:



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2012)

Turkod schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, so sieht die Mail aus die man bekommt.



Selbst wenn eine Mail kommt, verzichtet lieber darauf, die darin befindlichen Links zu klicken, sondern prüft direkt Euren battle.net-Account, indem Ihr bei Kenntnissnahme des Gewinnfalls die http://eu.battle.net manuell ansurft.

Siehe auch: 


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/153178-ein-informationsthread-zum-thema-accountsicherheit/


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2012)

@ Turkod

Ok sagen wir es mal anders. Ja es gibt einen Key, den gibt man aber nicht ein.
Den gibt man im Fall eines Accountklaus an. Dieser wird in der Regel also nur vom Support benötigt.

Im Zweifelsfall kann man bei einer E-Mail die Headerinfomationen auslesen. Da steht dann auch genau, von wem die Mail versendet wurde.

Ein Beispiel mal, wie so eine Mail aussieht. Diese bekam ich erst vorgestern.
Hier sieht man gleich in der ersten Zeile, wo diese Mail wirklich herkommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragaug (12. Juni 2012)

bei mir bestand eher der fehler darin, dass sie sich scheinbar vertan haben und mir einen cataclysm beta key zugeschickt hatte,  was aber so wie es aussieht bald von Blizz gereienigt wird


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2012)

Naja ok, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, schau einfach direkt in die Accountverwltung. Das ist das sicherste.
Das mit dem BETA-Key für Cata hört sich allerdings sehr seltsam an. Solche Keys sollten seit erscheinen von Cata eigentlich gar nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## Aragaug (12. Juni 2012)

#ich kann mir da eig nur vorstellen, dass Blizz noch einen übrig hatte und den mit dem MOP Key verwechselt hatte


----------



## DexterFoE (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab die gleichen Emails bekommen. Eine von Susanne und eine von Blizzard mit einem key und der hat auch *nicht* funktioniert. beim Erstenmal probieren gab einen allgemeine Fehlermeldung und nun heisst es nur noch der Key wird bereits verwendet. Im Acc selbst ist auch nichts freigeschaltet. Kenne ich auch nicht so bei Gewinnspielen mit Blizzard Betas. Man bekommt immer einen Key den man dann bei einem seiner B.net acc freischalten kann - über Spiel hinzufügen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juni 2012)

Für die MoP-Beta wird man eigentlich direkt von Blizzard freigeschalten.

Daher musste man beim Gewinnspiel ja auch Account-Mail und seinen Namen angeben.

Aber scheinbar werden vereinzelt wirklich noch Keys verschickt.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/4698809996?page=1#4


----------



## Thufeist (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte auch einen Beta Zugang gewonnen, dieser wurde aber bis heute nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2012)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch einen Beta Zugang gewonnen, dieser wurde aber bis heute nicht freigeschaltet.



War der WoW-Account aktiv (muss nichts heißen - dass der Account aktiv sein muss, stand nicht in den Teilnahmebedingungen)? War er gebannt oder anderweitig suspendiert oder möglicherweise zu der Zeit kompromittiert(gehackt)?  In diesen Fällen wird eine Freischaltung eher schwierig. Wir haben die von den Teilnehmern angegebenen Battlenet-Account-Emails weitergegeben, mehr können wir nicht tun. 

Jedoch wie schon in einem anderen Thread zum Thema erwähnt, für manche Accounts wurden/werden u.U. auch Keys per Mail verschickt statt direkte Freischaltungen. Und auch dabei gilt, direkt auf eu.battle.net prüfen, nicht die Links in den Mails nutzen.

Wenn auch kein Key kam, schreibe bitte nochmal zu dem Problem die Email-Adresse unserer Gewinner-Hinweis-Mail an und zwar als Antwort auf die Mail, damit wir auch nachvollziehen können, dass es eine Gewinnermail gab.


----------



## Thufeist (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist leider leichter gesagt als getan, da das ganze schon über 30 Tage her ist.
Meine Email bei GMX werden aber nach 30 Tagen gelöscht.
Naja, da steh ich dann wohl ein bissel ungünstig da, ist aber auch nicht so tragisch. 
Trotzdem Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Trokan (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

undzwar geht es um die letzte Welle der Beta Keys für MOP die man hier bei Buffed gewinnen konnte. Ich bin einer dieser Glücklichen, hab am 30.6 bescheid bekommen das die Daten verschickt wurden. Da ich aber noch nicht freigeschaltet worden bin wollte ich mal fragen wie es bei den anderen 74 leuten aussieht ob sie schon in der beta spielen können?

mfg Trokan


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2012)

dazu gibt es schon einen Thread (im buffed.de Foren Unterforum) ich schieb dich da jetzt hin


----------

